# Molson meets Lucy! (warning: super cute pics!)



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

: ) fast friends,


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

aaaahhhhhh......


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Precious*

*PRECIOUS, PRECIOUS, PRECIOUS!*

Molson and Lucy were having a BALL!!!!!!
They make a great pair!

Your pictures ARE JUST WONDERFUL!!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

What precious photos!!!

Sounds like Molson need a little sister


----------



## beccacc31 (Aug 17, 2009)

It looks like they had a great time!


----------



## Jazz & Jules (Feb 25, 2007)

Oh my gosh! You weren't kidding!!!! Those were cute as can be!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

It makes you want another one, doesn't it : ?!?!? They are adorable together.


----------



## Mssjnnfer (Aug 9, 2009)

Oh my goodnessssss!! Lucy is an absolute angel, and Molson would be such a great best friend/big brother/boyfriend!! He would do a quick job of teaching her the ways of the dog.

"Yeah, just pout like this and tilt your head this way. Then watch as it rains treats. Works EVERY TIME."

By the way, thank you for the smiles this thread gave me. The swine flu is doing me in and I needed a little pick-me-up.


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

awww,so cute and cuddly. Absolutely adorable pictures!!!


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

Aaaaaaaaaaaawwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

awwww...the twig and stick picture is adorable!


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

Awwww! What wonderful pictures - they are so beautiful together! (And there's nothing like pictures of Goldens in the fall!)


----------



## Luci (May 26, 2009)

Mssjnnfer said:


> Oh my goodnessssss!! Lucy is an absolute angel, and Molson would be such a great best friend/big brother/boyfriend!! He would do a quick job of teaching her the ways of the dog.
> 
> "Yeah, just pout like this and tilt your head this way. Then watch as it rains treats. Works EVERY TIME."
> 
> By the way, thank you for the smiles this thread gave me. The swine flu is doing me in and I needed a little pick-me-up.


 
Thanks! She's pretty awesome (as well as cute!)! She's now passed out on Dad's shoes after a day of playing, exploring and getting her feet wet!

She says, "Thanks for sharing your treats and leaves, Molson! Mom and Dad say not to worry, that we'll get to visit again soon! I'm so excited already!"


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Those really take the cute pictures of the day award! My favorites are the first one of Lucy in the leaves and the big/little stick one. Thank you for sharing!


----------



## EvilNessCroft (Feb 17, 2009)

Aaaw! Molson and Lucy are too precious together!  Loved your pictures!


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

ohhhh so cute!!


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Loved your pictures...those two are so cute together!


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Those pictures are adorable!


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

What great pictures! Molson and Lucy look like they just belong together!


----------



## New Golden Mom (Dec 17, 2008)

Awwww they are soooo cute together! You got some great shots and I love your captions.


----------



## zephyr (Sep 29, 2009)

AAHH SO CUTE!!!  oh dear SUCH a cuteness overload. they both have such happy smiling faces!!!!!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Those have got to be some of the sweetest pictures I have ever seen. Molson and Lucy are so cute together and I cant pick a favorite. The stick and twig picture ranks pretty high.


----------



## MelandEl (May 16, 2009)

cuteness overload!! love it...the one w/ the big/little stick is my favorite...although i do love the one of their faces together...and the one w/ his sad puppy eyes...and the one....


----------



## desilu (Nov 2, 2006)

So stinkin' cute - I'll bet you had a blast watching the two of them together!


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

Lucy sure is super cute, especially in the leaves, how old is Molson cause he looks like a handsome young pup too


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Luci and me have the same birthday


----------



## Miss Happy (Dec 22, 2007)

Enjoyed your pictures...they are so good.


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

What delightful shots! Those are two bee-yoo-ti-ful pups, Lucy as gorgeous as Molson is handsome...how lucky that you're close to each other and can visit!


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

davebeech said:


> Lucy sure is super cute, especially in the leaves, how old is Molson cause he looks like a handsome young pup too


 
Thanks everyone! I'm glad you all enjoyed the pics 

Molson is 9.5 months old, so still just a pup himself! And Lucy is just 3 months old. It will be great to watch them grow up together over the years!


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

Theses are GREAT!


----------



## Hurley'sMommy (Jul 28, 2009)

I think I'm in LOVE!!!


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

i now have cuteness overload!


----------



## jenlaur (Jun 24, 2009)

Awesome photos! They are both adorable!


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

Thanks so much for sharing those gorgeous pics. Molson is so handsome and that first one of Lucy buried in the leaves should be on a calender!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

how adorable! gave me warm fuzzies all over!


----------



## Mad's Mom (Oct 28, 2008)

Those pictures are too cute. Lucy is adorabale, and of couse I'm already in love with handsome Molson. The do make a cute couple.

How long did Molson pine for his new girlfriend after she left?


----------



## Mandarama (Jul 5, 2009)

Oh, I'm swooning with the cuteness here! Thank you for sharing those pics!


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

*Wow!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Steph & Sarah
the pics are beautiful! A few of Lucy made my heart skip a beat!!!! OMG here is why!!!! this is Tauri almost the same age!!!!!!!!!! playing with Gracie!


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

Mad's Mom said:


> Those pictures are too cute. Lucy is adorabale, and of couse I'm already in love with handsome Molson. The do make a cute couple.
> 
> How long did Molson pine for his new girlfriend after she left?


He was moping around the house for a good hour or two afterwards until he realized he was really tired from being awake half the night :doh: and he passed out for the afternoon!



arcane said:


> Steph & Sarah
> the pics are beautiful! A few of Lucy made my heart skip a beat!!!! OMG here is why!!!! this is Tauri almost the same age!!!!!!!!!! playing with Gracie!


Awwww!! Like mother, like daughter! So much resemblance between the two!


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

*baby Tauri*

another Tauri, almost the same time of year  Perhaps Lucy's name should be changed to Arcanes Turn Back Time :


----------



## Luci (May 26, 2009)

*Wow!*



arcane said:


> another Tauri, almost the same time of year  Perhaps Lucy's name should be changed to Arcanes Turn Back Time :


 
No kidding eh!? I looked at both of those pictures and went OMG! There's Lucy's twin! Will just took a picture of her eyes tonight and does she ever look like Tauri in that picture too!


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

arcane said:


> another Tauri, almost the same time of year  Perhaps Lucy's name should be changed to *Arcanes Turn Back Time* :


That would have the been perfect name!


----------



## asiacat (Jan 30, 2009)

those are awesome pics!!!!! they look so cute together!!!! you know two dogs are alot of fun!!! LOL!!!! they always have a playmate around......


----------



## goldengirl09 (Jul 23, 2009)

They are ridiculously cute. I love the ones of both of them in the leaves.


----------



## LuckyPup (Sep 9, 2009)

Those are absolutely gorgeous photos! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## hh2420 (Dec 28, 2008)

We are getting our 11 month old male a little brother soon and your pics made me so excited! Just seeing the look on Molson's face when he was with her made my heart melt. They are both so adorable!


----------



## MyMaggieGirl (Nov 12, 2008)

Beautiful!


----------



## 3SweetGoldens (Feb 28, 2007)

Absolutely Adorable pictures of both lucy and Molson!!:smooch: OMG...they look so HAPPY together playing!


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

So cute! Love all those pictures in the leaves


----------



## Augustus McCrae's Mom (Aug 14, 2007)

So cute! We had a little red Bad Cuz. It was Gus's first toy. We just recently had to throw it out because Ace demolished it (it was Ace's favorite toy).


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

Augustus McCrae's Mom said:


> So cute! We had a little red Bad Cuz. It was Gus's first toy. We just recently had to throw it out because Ace demolished it (it was Ace's favorite toy).


I had never seen one until Molson came home from Lucy's parents house when they watched him a month ago. They had bought it for Lucy but Molson had so much fun with it that they sent it home as a parting gift  

He seems to have misplaced it though... I'll have to get him another one!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Sweet Sweet pictures. Must have been fun to watch.


----------

